# Suns blew it in the offseason



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

And it shows. Aside from the Amare injury, Steve is the only guy producing to par. Shawn has not been that great. They should have made a run at Eddy Curry in the offseason they could have offered up a much needed SG like Jim Jackson. Shouldv'e tried to get Mobley too.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

TheBigDonut said:


> And it shows. Aside from the Amare injury, Steve is the only guy producing to par. Shawn has not been that great. They should have made a run at Eddy Curry in the offseason they could have offered up a much needed SG like Jim Jackson. Shouldv'e tried to get Mobley too.


Wow, I definitely disagree here. Shawn has not been that great? Wow, that's probably the first time I've heard someone say 18.7ppg on 50% FG%, 13.3rpg, 2.7apg, 1.67spg, 2bpg and only 1.17 tpg is "not great". He has to average what, 25 ppg for you to say he's playing great? You are also ignoring the contributions of Diaw and Barbosa, who have done wonderfully. Bell and Jones have also played well. Kurt Thomas is the only one who is really struggling right now, and he's still averaging 9.5 and almost 6 rebounds in 23.7 minutes.

Eddy Curry? No way. The Suns don't need a big man who is usually incapable of rebounding the ball (he's done better this season, but it'll probably drop off) and can't play defense that makes in the 10 millon range. It would have cost much more than Jim Jackson. Jackson makes $2.7 mil. That means we'd have to give up at least Leandro Barbosa as well. 

Don't forget, Suns didn't have the money to go after Mobley. And after seeing how much he is making, I definitely don't think he's worth that kind of money that he got. He doesn't play very good defense either, not as good as Leandro or Bell or Diaw. 

Also don't forget that the reason the Suns couldn't afford Johnson was because they would have had to trade Shawn Marion in a year or two. It would be the same case with Eddy Curry. They built this team around Amare, so naturally they will struggle with him out of the lineup. If Amare was in the lineup, I have no doubt this would be a top tier team.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> Wow, I definitely disagree here. Shawn has not been that great? Wow, that's probably the first time I've heard someone say 18.7ppg on 50% FG%, 13.3rpg, 2.7apg, 1.67spg, 2bpg and only 1.17 tpg is "not great". He has to average what, 25 ppg for you to say he's playing great? You are also ignoring the contributions of Diaw and Barbosa, who have done wonderfully. Bell and Jones have also played well. Kurt Thomas is the only one who is really struggling right now, and he's still averaging 9.5 and almost 6 rebounds in 23.7 minutes.
> 
> Eddy Curry? No way. The Suns don't need a big man who is usually incapable of rebounding the ball (he's done better this season, but it'll probably drop off) and can't play defense that makes in the 10 millon range. It would have cost much more than Jim Jackson. Jackson makes $2.7 mil. That means we'd have to give up at least Leandro Barbosa as well.
> 
> ...


Well Marion has to carry that increased scoring load. IF ONLY amare didn't screw up his whatever he hurt


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Also, PHX has to keep up with SA


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

There is no way to keep up with San Antonio without Amare Stoudemire. Cuttino Mobley and Eddy Curry definitely would not mean the Suns would be even close to beating San Antonio. All these moves were made for Amare's game. You can't go back now, after his injury, and say they screwed up. No, they didn't screw up. They actually did very well based on how these players have produced. It's just unfortunate that Amare went down, nothing you can do about that except hang in there 'till he gets back.


----------



## rdm2 (Sep 17, 2005)

Saying that this team should contend with San Antonio without Amare, and the if they can't contend with San Antonio when he's out that the management blew it, is well....outrageous. The team is a few possessions out of being undefeated, most of their losses ended in the 4th quarter with nothing but mere seconds left on the game clock. And thats without Amare. They are very good without him, are they on par with the Spurs? Absolutely not...

Now...with Amare Stoudemire, and the level they play currently without him, and then inserting him into the lineup 100%, this team contends with San Antonio.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

That's not what i said. The team needs to keep up with Spurs and that obviously means having AMare


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

OK whatever this thread was a dumb idea. Any moderators reading do me a favor and close it


----------



## SirChaz (Feb 4, 2005)

TheBigDonut said:


> And it shows. Aside from the Amare injury, Steve is the only guy producing to par. Shawn has not been that great. They should have made a run at Eddy Curry in the offseason they could have offered up a much needed SG like Jim Jackson. Shouldv'e tried to get Mobley too.




So far Marion and Duncan are the only players in the league with a double-double in every game. 



Averaging 18ppg and 13 rpg, if that is struggling I can't wait until he finally turns it on. :biggrin: 



Bell, Jones, Barbosa, and Diaw all as good or better than advertised. 



I wonder how good San Antonio would be without Duncan. :dogpile:


----------



## carrrnuttt (Dec 4, 2004)

SirChaz said:


> I wonder how good San Antonio would be without Duncan. :dogpile:


They won about half the games they played without him, last year...which is exactly what the Suns are doing currently, without Amare. Close ones too, not like some of the blowouts that SA suffered, when Timmy was out.


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

Absurd!

The Suns have been performing pretty damn good. I believe tonight's loss was the first blow out.

The Suns really need an interior presence and more rebounding. Both will come when Amare returns.

Right now the only thing the Suns need to work on is defense. With Bell, Diaw, Thomas, and Marion, we have 4 great defenders...we need to start playing D if we want to win.

Nash and Marion are stars

Thomas, Diaw, Barbosa, JimJack, JJones, House, Grant, and Bell have all made great contributions. That's 10 payers deep now, 11 when Amare returns.

We are an Amare away from being a title contender. 

For now we just have to stay strong and work on defense. 

The only question is, do we want to make a move for another athletic interior presence to hold us over for now, and compliment Amare when he returns?


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

I say give them more time to gel. There are just too many new players this season and Amare's injury really messed up everything (so far). 

I think the biggest problem is our big guys "Kurt and Brian". They just look so slow in the game for some reasons. Their defense hasn't really helped the team at all because we always send somebody to double team which leads to open shots. We don't have the inside-outside game so far mainly because we don't pass to Kurt enough or we haven't found a way to use Kurt more effectively. 

It's only 7 games so far. I think we'll improve. 

We are just too small out there.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

TheBigDonut said:


> OK whatever this thread was a dumb idea. Any moderators reading do me a favor and close it


This is about the only thing that you got right. Do you actually watch any of the games because your comment is just absurd.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Wow.. Where is the negative rep option when you need it?


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Guys, go easy on him. Disagree with the point, but let's be careful not to make it personal.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

TheBigDonut said:


> OK whatever this thread was a dumb idea. Any moderators reading do me a favor and close it


Well he did ask for this thread to be closed, since he saw that it wasn't going anywhere positive.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

TheBigDonut said:


> And it shows. Aside from the Amare injury, Steve is the only guy producing to par. Shawn has not been that great. They should have made a run at Eddy Curry in the offseason they could have offered up a much needed SG like Jim Jackson. Shouldv'e tried to get Mobley too.


Ideally, it would be interesting to have weapons like Curry and Mobley on the Suns, but the economics simply wouldn't allow it.


----------



## The Matrix Effect (Nov 11, 2005)

Curry and Mobley would cause problems because when Amare came back Currys touches and minutes would drop, PLUS he was a very large risk. Mobley wouldn't be needed, we got James Jones. A shooter like Mobley and much cheaper, just give him time and have patience. Its only been 8 games. Sheesh.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Tiz said:


> This is about the only thing that you got right. Do you actually watch any of the games because your comment is just absurd.


I live in N.H. Righty then lets just change the subject. If someone DID blow it, SEATTLE. Rick Sund is retarded.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Tiz said:


> This is about the only thing that you got right. Do you actually watch any of the games because your comment is just absurd.


If Tiz says it, well it must be true


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

MeirToTheWise said:


> Well he did ask for this thread to be closed


Yeah how many times you gonna hear that


----------

